# IUI #1 and AF is here 10dpiui - Should I ask for progesterone support next time?



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - thread title says it all really... only 10dpiui and AF is here.  It's definitely AF and not an implantation bleed.

Previous medicated cycles (OI) my progesterone has been 100+nmol/L and my LP 14-17 days.  The only difference this cycle was having the HCG trigger shot.

Am disappointed but moreso, puzzled!  Is there a reason the drop in HCG would cause my AF to arrive early?

Should I ask for progesterone support in my next cycle??

Any advice or shared experiences most welcome.  Didn't see this coming at all!!

thx
kd


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kd



I think it is worth asking about progesterone support - whilst I don't think it's proven if it might help then that's good enough for me.  They say a day 10 LP is the minimum but I couldn't help think it was a touch short - I got my AF day 10 last cycle, but have had a few 10/11 day LP before any treatment.  Not sure if trigger shot could be the cause of this for you.

I have used cyclogest this month and am 13dpo and not even spotting, my way of thinking is i've had enough time this month for it to implant if it was going to so am glad I gave it a go.

Let me know if you've got any questions
Jovi x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

...sounds like you could do with progesterone support such as cyclogest pessaries. I've used these whilst on Clomid, after an iui and 2 sets of ivf.I've not heard of any downsides of supplementing prog in this way.  
Good luck


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girls  

Will def be asking clinic about it!  As you say Jovi, to at least give a reasonable amount of time for implantation.  Am not expecting it to maintain a non-viable pg.

Thx!
xoxo


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi KD,

I know when I was doing the clomid cycles my LP got shorter and shorter, and I always had a trigger shot (HCG). I have just picked up all my meds for my 1st cycle of IUI and they have given me pesseries for my first cycle so seems like you could ask about it. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi KD
I know I felt a bit let down that I didn't initially have progestrone support as I felt I needed it - I had always spotted for days before my period. Finally I did get some on my IUI cycles- I had extra HCG jabs to provide it whilst on IUI. When on IVF I had the full monty so to speak - our clinic had a certain protocol for people who they felt needed more support and I was on drugs for weeks and a lot of them!! I had to push and keep mentioning it though so definitely worth mentioning. 

Good luck
Tiny x


----------

